# Istick 40w TC coils



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

Hi

Who has stick of the above and price please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (16/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Hi
> 
> Who has stick of the above and price please?
> 
> ...


The iStick 40w TC is a mod so you won't get coils for it. What atomizer(tank) are you using on the iStick 40w?


----------



## Buan Stanley (16/8/15)

Haha sorry yes typed in a hurry... I'll try again looking for ni coils for the GS tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (17/8/15)

Any idea?


Take me to the clouds


----------



## element0709 (18/8/15)

vapeshop.co.za should stock those.

http://vapeshop.co.za/Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/atomizer-coil-head


Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

